# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 18)



## ripjack13 (Apr 27, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a new weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer and vote in the polls...._

*What tool have you bought and have never used?*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 27, 2014)

Only used my lathe twice in 1 1/2 years.............

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 27, 2014)

I have a brand new bosch router still in the box and never opened. It was clearance sale priced and I couldn't pass it up. I got it for like half price. Model 1617evs I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 27, 2014)

Bought a PSI clamp to cut the corners off of pen blanks and never used it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 27, 2014)

This is easy....

My new lathe! It's been in town since Thursday and I can't get UPS Freight Pro to deliver it!!!




Scott (what did I win?) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 27, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Only used my lathe twice in 1 1/2 years.............



Where is that thumbs down button when you need it?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 27, 2014)

My left handed monkey wrench. I couldn't figure it out, so it just sits there gathering dust

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 27, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> My left handed monkey wrench. I couldn't figure it out, so it just sits there gathering dust




Give it to Brink- he can figure it out...........

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

I have a Work Sharp 3000 and although I think I used it one time I didn't really finish using it. My wife likes it and she uses it for me but I don't like it. I still prefer scary sharp method, but now I also love my Spyderco Sharpmaker. I also have several dozen profile knives for my Woodmaster 98% of them that I have never used but they came with the planer free so not sure that counts. I also have a bunch of Kreg pocket hole stuff still in unopened boxes. I'm not a fan of pocket joinery. I think it is faux joinery and not real woodworking. 

I also have a big box of power carving tools I have not yet used.  Maybe this week . . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I have a Work Sharp 3000 and although I think I used it one time I didn't really finish using it. My wife likes it and she uses it for me but I don't like it. I still prefer scary sharp method, but now I also love my Spyderco Sharpmaker. I also have several dozen profile knives for my Woodmaster 98% of them that I have never used but they came with the planer free so not sure that counts. I also have a bunch of Kreg pocket hole stuff still in unopened boxes. I'm not a fan of pocket joinery. I think it is faux joinery and not real woodworking.
> 
> I also have a big box of power carving tools I have not yet used.  Maybe this week . . . . . . .




Ooppps kevin just reminded me- I inherited about 50 carving tools- 1 1/2 yrs ago- someday but they just take up space now. I have used the arbortech carver though- whew that little sucker is a helluva wood eater.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't know if I have anything I haven't used but I could write a book on the stuff I've bought, used once or twice, and then stuck on a shelf.... (Extra clamps don't count, I may not have used them yet but you can never have too many clamps)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Johnturner (Apr 27, 2014)

I agree with Colin
I have quite a few tools used once then put on a shelf or given away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't think I've bought anything that hasn't immediately been opened and put to use. As some of you recall from me bandsaw thread, I am not a patient person at all... I find reasons to leave early from work when I get something new in the mail. I didn't work hardly at all last week because of that haha.

My dad, on the other hand... He has loads of tools that have never been taken out of the box. He bought a dewalt planer (the $600 one) 2 years ago. I'm the only person to have used it (still trying to convince him to let me bring it to my house). He has several smaller power tools that are still in the plastic wrap. I don't see how he lives with himself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 27, 2014)

Being relatively new to woodworking, I have purchased several pieces of equipment that I haven't yet used. I am resigned that this hobby is a journey, and little by little I will accumulate all the parts and accessories needed to operate the equipment safely. Seems like there is always one more thing that is needed to get each piece up and running. Not complaining... Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 27, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have a brand new bosch router still in the box and never opened. It was clearance sale priced and I couldn't pass it up. I got it for like half price. Model 1617evs I think.



I also have a router that I've not used.

Well, I used it once. I bought a used Craftsman at the same time I bought my bandsaw. In trying to use it to build a router table for it, I discovered it has a problem, which, through a Google search trying to figure it out, people have dubbed: Automatic Bit Height Adjustment. No matter how tight it's locked down, it lowers the bit while using it... Haven't used it since. I'd like to get a good, working router, but am going to have to save up for it, as all my shop funds for a while are either tied up in wood purchases or getting my shop up and running purchases.

As I start unpacking my tools later this week, I might have a tool or two to post about that I've not used or were purchases I shouldn't have made...


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 27, 2014)

The list of what hasn't been used is longer that the list that has been used for sure. Once I figured out what road to go down I started gathering the material and my wood shed is full now. Been buying tools for the last few years. I like things to flow so I'm designing and setting up my work stations. I found it somewhat discouraging to be working on a project and have to stop because I don't have something I need ( or think I need ). It'll be another 4 to 6 months before I start to produce. But once I get my pattern and schedule down I'll lock the doors and really have some fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I have a Work Sharp 3000 and although I think I used it one time I didn't really finish using it. My wife likes it and she uses it for me but I don't like it. I still prefer scary sharp method, but now I also love my Spyderco Sharpmaker. I also have several dozen profile knives for my Woodmaster 98% of them that I have never used but they came with the planer free so not sure that counts. I also have a bunch of Kreg pocket hole stuff still in unopened boxes. I'm not a fan of pocket joinery. I think it is faux joinery and not real woodworking.
> 
> I also have a big box of power carving tools I have not yet used.  Maybe this week . . . . . . .




I got a Worksharp at Sears for $50 I've used the heck out of it the last few weeks. I tend to try to get by with what I have. After fighting my getting by method long enough i buy what I really need. I do have 2- 12" bar clamps I haven't used... yet. I bought them right before work today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ButchC (Apr 27, 2014)

I have a set of really cool trammel points I bought at an estate sale. I have not idea how to use them, but they sure look cool in my tool drawer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 27, 2014)

Got this at the flea market today 40 bucks , couldn't pass it up for the price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LemonadeJay (Apr 28, 2014)

Router. I've had it 10 years and never used it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

